# Siezers



## Tomgrrl (Aug 27, 2017)

Hello
Hi Everyone I'm new to the forum and seeking some advice for my Cockapoo Taffy. She is ten years old this month and started having seizures out of the blue about three weeks ago although still has not been officially diagnosed. She was at my vet four days out of five last week trying to figure out what was going on. Through some online research I learned that it was probably seizures and told my vet that is what I suspected. He gave her Gabapentin 100 mg capsules twice a day. It seems to have them under control. But I am wondering if anyone else has experienced such late onset I at a loss and don't believe my vet can help. I appreciate any feedback and or advice.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Welcome. Sorry to hear that your girl Taffy is poorly. I hope that the vet can sort her out.... there have been other dogs on here with seizures - but mostly younger dogs I think. Check through the 'Your Cockapoo's Health' section.


----------

